# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Подарок мужчинам на 23 февраля.

## evgen1984

С первого взгляда, это обычный брелок для ключей. Чтобы зажечь эту зажигалку всего лишь необходимо открутить колпачок, достать, так называемую "спичку" и чиркнуть по брелку.
Такая зажигалка будет по достоинству оценена любым курящим человеком.
Вид топлива: бензин.
Механизм поджега: кремней
Для рыбаков, туристов, охотников
и всех кто не хочет остаться без огня.
Достаточно открутить и черкнуть по боковой поверхности.
Не боится сырости и воды, в лесу и на сырой рыбалке
всегда можно развести костер.
Будьте оригинальными или просто сделайте
необычный подарок другу.
Ресурс 15 000 зажиганий - этого хватит на много лет!Идеальный вариант для любого похода.
100% герметичность, которая дает очень долгие сроки использования без дозаправки.
Материал корпуса: нержавеющая сталь.
Размеры: 3.9cm x 2.8cm х 1см.
Цвет: серебристый.



Цена 25 гривен

----------


## Life77

Где живет? Взял бы парочку 0679342108 (работаю в центре).

----------


## Бармалей 41

Напишите телефончик

----------


## evgen1984

Смотрим и покупаем)))
Мультитул-кредитка 11в 1. https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2185876
Машинка на солнечной батарее https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2177201
Ночник лампочка кредитка https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2178410
Жемчужина желаний-подарок на 8 марта https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2205572

----------


## Pavel_Viktorovich

где забрать?

----------


## Кактус69

Жду.....

----------


## evgen1984

Смотрим и покупаем)))
Мультитул-кредитка 11в 1. https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2185876
Машинка на солнечной батарее https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2177201
Ночник лампочка кредитка https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2178410
Жемчужина желаний-подарок на 8 марта https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2205572

----------


## Кактус69

Спичка прикольная! Зажигается! Бензину только чуть капнуть надо. Спасибо!

----------


## evgen1984

зажигалка цена 30 гривен.

----------


## evgen1984

зажигалка цена 30 гривен.

----------


## @[email protected]

возьму себе 2 шт

----------


## evgen1984

Продам

----------


## evgen1984

Продам

----------


## Васьков

Тоже возьму парочку. Район обитания?

----------


## vadusya

и мне информацию в лс)

----------


## evgen1984

зажигалка цена 30 гривен.

----------


## odeccaigor

Добрый день! взял бы шт. 3 - 4 . где находятся и передвигаются ли. Я нахожусь угол бугаевской - дальницкой.

----------


## odessitvova

интересно.как с вами связаться

----------


## Васьков

Где смотреть?

----------


## WISH1965

тел скиньте пож

----------


## алекс-од

и мне тоже тел

----------


## SQuality

вы вообще торгуете!? я вам в личку написал!

----------


## evgen1984

продам

----------


## Olegini

Куплю. Напишите как можно купить.

----------


## kapitan1978

Тоже интересует! Напишите как можно купить.

----------


## Мама Дрюши

Есть?Как купить?,где забрать?

----------

